# 2 Rats & a Hedgehog



## chelsea.kang (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm considering getting two rats in addition my hedgehog. I was adding up costs the other day and I came to playpen. 

Would it be safe after quarantine to let them share a playpen and toys? Share as in both hedgehog and rats use it, NOT AT THE SAME TIME. 

The main thing I can think of would be sharing mites, but both hedgehog & rats would be on fleece liners. Does anyone else let their other small furries use the same play area as their hedgie?


----------



## JackieMackk (Nov 24, 2011)

When my sister had hamsters and I had a rat, they played in the same areas all the time. We just put a different blanket down that we always used for our specific pets that way they didn't smell each other and get freaked out for some reason.
So maybe just get two different fleece pieces you can lay down between play times? 
I could be totally wrong since I didn't do a ton of research on all that when we did it, but we never had problems.


----------



## wildhearts (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to have rats back when I got my very first hedgie. Things went just fine, use your head and dont let them play together. 

I actually had mites come up as a problem, my first hedgie was a rescue and he did have mites (and many other problems which were remedied), rats are easy to treat for mites just take a toothpick and put some Ivermectin paste (horse wormer) the size of a dry piece of rice on the end of it, the rats will usually just lick it right off. The rats never got mites, but I treated them as a preventative move and my hedgie healed up nicely.


----------

